
Chipmachine: A demoscene/retro jukebox/Spotify-like music player - bane
http://apone.org:8080/chipmachine/
======
voltagex_

      magnet:?xt=urn:btih:c2290bb4e8fb5c38a01432c24ae44c8f34c653b8&dn=chipmachinev1&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80&ws=http%3a%2f%2fapone.org%3a8080%2fchipmachine%2f
    

in case the site goes down completely

------
voltagex_
I think this is hosted off someone's home net connection, I'm working on a
torrent mirror just in case.

~~~
galaktor
Thanks. The sources and at least some downloads seem to be hosted on GitHub as
well:

[https://github.com/sasq64/chipmachine/releases](https://github.com/sasq64/chipmachine/releases)

------
na85
For those who like to stream, check out Nectarine:
[http://www.scenemusic.net](http://www.scenemusic.net)

~~~
SpaghettiCat
I prefer BitJam because some assholes keep requesting awful dance/gabber tunes
on Nectarine:
[http://www.bitfellas.org/e107_plugins/radio/radio.php](http://www.bitfellas.org/e107_plugins/radio/radio.php)

------
petercooper
Takes a somewhat different approach but if this appeals to you, you might like
this too: [http://muki.io/](http://muki.io/) (I think I saw it on HN a few
weeks ago?)

------
ComodoHacker
Crashed on "The Great Escape" track on Win7.

------
thedaemon
This is pretty handy. Thanks.

